# Route to Annecy? Rout for Gorges du Verdon too please?



## chrisgog (May 17, 2005)

Heading to France/Europe next Saturday for 5 weeks. 

After seeing reports on Annecy we will be heading there at one point so which is the best route to get there as we travel South with a motorhome (low profile but 6.9metres). We are in no rush and will be mostly staying on aires so are there any roads to avoid? Should we avoid driving around some parts of the lake too?

Also the Gorges de Verdon get good reviews so is there a specific route there too.

We were in the Ardeche last summer and luckily came in a good route but I could see the dangers of some overhanging rocks and windy roads so will be glad of any advice thanks.

Chris


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

Don't know about Annecy, but we did the gorge in June - south side only. Not sure what route you will be approaching it by, but try to do the south road from east to west, then you'll have the gorge on your right, and have the parking places easily accessible. We came up from Draguinan, and went to a village called Trigance on the D955; theres an aire there with water / dump/ fresh water with superb views. We only had lunch there, but a couple of rather upmarket hotel / restaurants for meals if you want to stop & not "eat in". From there you can climb up to the D71 & do the south side of the gorge. Allow plenty of time for photo opportunities. Best views are towards the end where you can see the water of the river & the lake in the distance. Colours are superb. We went down to Les Salles sur Verdon; there's parking at the lakeside alongside the road and a separate parking area with dump / water & toilets right by the lake. You can't stay overnight in these, but there's a large parking area for m'hs at the top of the village (these are not listed in the aires book!) - man comes round to collect money at night. Several campsites by the lake - we stopped in La Source. Very pleasant, if a bit pricey. Village is new after the lake was created - good bars & restaurants at the top about 10 mins walk from the parking area, and at the rear of La Source (up a steep hill).

there are a few opportunities to park around the lake, but some barriers. 
You can hire canoes to paddle up some of the gorge.

hope this helps!


----------



## 91502 (May 1, 2005)

We visited both last year and they were probably the high points of the trip. Spend a night or two at the aire in Sainte-Croix-de-Verdon the views are amazing.
JP


----------



## chrisgog (May 17, 2005)

Thnks for the vasluable info. I have just ordered my ING maps for both areas now so looking forward to the trip
Thanks 
Chris


----------



## homenaway (Jul 27, 2005)

We stayed at the aire at Ste Croix recently. It's very popular and 6eur to stay overnight but facilities are free. It's on the west side of the lake. We watched six seaplanes scooping up water from the lake for forest fires for several hours. 

The minor road from there to Moustiers Ste Marie becomes quite narrow and steep with several hairpins so its best to go via Riez where we stayed overnight in a grass parking area.

Enjoy your trip

Steve


----------



## chrisgog (May 17, 2005)

Trust me, maps have arrived and I missed getting the right one in the Ing series for Verdon. Will order another one today from Stanfords as they give prompt delivery. Wil definately head to the Gorges and Annecy on this trip anyway.
Chris


----------



## whistlinggypsy (May 1, 2005)

JP, how did you manage too open your door on that aire, now that's worse than Saint-Valery-en-Caux in Normandy.

Bob


----------



## 91502 (May 1, 2005)

Bob
There was plenty of room in front of each MH for a table and chairs. 
This was taken in the day, by sunset there were many more arrivals. 
Like us people seemed to stop for their two day limit and then return after a night away. 
Some of the spaces further back have plenty of room and even there own sink to wash-up. 
JP


----------



## 92046 (May 1, 2005)

Hi

First time to the Gorges de Verdun we came up from Aix-en-provence, the second time was staying at Castellane, and a few Km SW of Castellane found some overhanging rock on the right hand side (north side) D952, OK if in small MH but not to good if in large overcab, there was a large signboard "no coaches or large vehicles" at the west end of the D952, at the junction of the D957, the best route is from East to West on the D71.
Annecy, 2 aires 7 MHs and 11 MHs I think, full on one occasion but was told to park in the car park at the NW face of the lake on the North side of the road, 8 other MHs there, also an aire at the MH dealers at Synod on the N20 2-3 miles SW of Annecy, also a few camp sites on the SE side of the lake, on the D904a, from Annecy a nice run up to Thones - St.Jean-de-Sixt - Grand-Bornand, we stayed at the Camping Cheque site in Grand-Bornand, a nice area, but was warned NOT to drive the MH up over the D12 or D4 ???

Both these area's I heve been back to, and will return to again and again 

Have a good holiday

Colin


----------



## 91502 (May 1, 2005)

The aire on the shore just outside of Annecy is a corner of a large carpark. 
When we were there last July it was full and each night in excess of 50 MH used the carpark via an un-official opening in the fence to avoid the height barrier. 
Once again a very nice place to visit. 
JP


----------



## 97993 (Mar 5, 2006)

The best route to Anarchy is to joint a forum with mr GT on line,
Sorry could notrsist that one


----------



## trevorf (May 16, 2005)

Hi Chris 

We were at Annecy 3 weeks ago. Best way to see the lake is to cycle around it. There is an excellent cycle track all the way down the eastern side, you can then complete a circuit using the smaller road down the western side. Its only 28 miles ! 

Alternatively there is a boat which does a circuit around the lake picking up/dropping off from about 6 places. You can also take your bike on board and cycle part of the way. 


Have a good trip 

Trevor


----------



## chrisgog (May 17, 2005)

Cowley
Thanks for the detailed description as you are always wary of overhanging rocks in Gorge areas. WILL PLAN OUR ROUTE THERE CAREFULLY now. 
We are crossing Monday am so will head towards Annecy area first.


----------



## 96509 (Oct 12, 2005)

*AnnecyCamping Site Info*

Just got back from Annecy where we had an excellent stay on the Municipal Site. Cost about £10 per night inc plentiful electricity, showers good etc. Steep walk down to town but only 10 minutes; didn't try to climb the hill back up, used a taxi instead! Lovely place to stay, we enjoyed 9 nights there.

Our route towards Annecy was via the N5 which is scenic and interesting. We used the sites at troyes and Gex as transit stops. Looked at various aires but there were full or cheek-by-jowl, especially those near Annecy. For £10 per night the sites were worth every penny.

Hope this is useful.

Stuart Ormerod


----------

